# Great American Spice Company



## Cindy2428 (Apr 1, 2015)

Always on the hunt for new soapy stuff, I found this company. 
www.americanspice.com

They have some cool stuff I've not found before 

avocado powder
carrot powder
honey powder

I've been trying to find additives for M&P and these are all water soluble.


----------



## lsg (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes, I have ordered from them also.


----------

